# NGD - Daemoness Souther 7 - 56K Run away!!



## Lewk (Mar 25, 2011)

Dyl took some pics today and...well, here it is in all it's glory! I'm picking it up on Wednesday and my mind is fucking blown... loads of pics...


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 25, 2011)

The inlay work on that is just fucking epic


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 25, 2011)

I want to make sweet love to that guitar.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 25, 2011)

So... So... SO... SOOO amazing!  The inlay and the artwork are freaking nuts! Also, the pictures themselves are awesome 

I can't believe how much I've come to like this shape. I thought it looked horrible in the beginning. Now, I just love it.

Congrats man!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 25, 2011)

Absolutely incredible. Dylans work is so perfect. Congrats! 

Can't say I'm a fan of the trans white from the photos - it kinda reminds me of that transparent foam sheeting that stuff gets packed in...I want to peel it off  I'm sure I'd like it in person, though 

Those inlays Great photography with the magazines, too.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 25, 2011)

Also, Hokuto no Ken kicks ass.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 25, 2011)

That turned out fantastic, congrats 

And brilliant taking the photos on top of the manga like that, really set the guitar off nicely


----------



## matt397 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow. Everything about that is just jaw dropping.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 25, 2011)

Dylan Humphries, king of inlays.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 25, 2011)

That just blew my face off. That inlay work is the stuff of epic legends.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 25, 2011)

That just looks fucking amazing...

If I get a custom, I'll forgo the ESP route and go to this guy...

that finish... god damn.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 25, 2011)

The more I see of Dylan's work, the more impressed I am.

He's going to be frikkin' huge and of course massive congratulations on a wicked guitar


----------



## Skin Coffin (Mar 25, 2011)

man, that artwork on the back of the guitar.. Damn! I mean, I saw your photos of Dylan doing it by hand and it looks so perfect that I can't believe it! Congrats man, both to you, for getting this awesome piece of art, and for Dylan, for making this awesome piece of art


----------



## rogrotten (Mar 25, 2011)

FAAAACK! nice guitar dude congrats!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 25, 2011)

Holy shit.... that..guitar is just so..soo...epic!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 25, 2011)

Guitar, inlay and artwork are all badass!


----------



## Elijah (Mar 25, 2011)

That shape really isn't for me, but that is some seriously sick inlay work!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 25, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ the craftsmanship...


----------



## -42- (Mar 25, 2011)

Unreal.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 25, 2011)

Just.... it, uh........ wait.. WHAT?! Holy fuh.... WOW!


----------



## leandroab (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## White Cluster (Mar 25, 2011)

I never ever use this word but it's the first one that came to mind when I saw your guitar.

I'm FLABBERGASTED


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 25, 2011)

that is crazy cool!


----------



## rcsierra13 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been waiting to see this guitar done for sooooo long.

All I can say is sooo much fap! Looks like a real beast!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 26, 2011)

The whole guitar with all of the Hokuto No Ken artwork just makes everything perfect. 

Sweet stuff!


----------



## MikeH (Mar 26, 2011)

....Whoa.


----------



## TMM (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, hands down the coolest looking guitar I've seen in a long time.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 26, 2011)

I keep getting more impressed with every guitar he makes... and the bar was set REALLY high after Roo's and Nolly's guitars.

Epic skill.


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 26, 2011)

That looks unreal. I like the unique look of it too, it wouldn't have the same sort of impact if it was just a solid colour with a blank fretboard.

Must be bitching to play


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 26, 2011)

You have just acquired an infinite ticket to a jap girl's heart.

I don't dig the shape at all,other than that aesthetically the guitar is tops!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope you put that in a display case as it's too awesome to be played. Seriously, I'd be afraid to touch it and ruin something.


----------



## Sollesnes (Mar 26, 2011)

That is one of the coolest guitars Ive seen in a while!


----------



## Lewk (Mar 26, 2011)

Ta all. Stick it in a display case? This guitar is gonna get seriously abused, I'm heavy handed and clumsy  I tried to keep my PRS513 pristine but that had tarnished hardware and ding galore in a month. Anyway, I reckon this guitar will look even more ead as a relic harhar. I really am in awe of Dylan - he seems to be a master at everything he puts his hand to. It's my 30th in a few days and I can't imagine anything easing the pain better!


----------



## buffa d (Mar 26, 2011)

I love daemoness' stuff!
Plus, they're not TOO expensive in europe. Hmmm...


----------



## Jinogalpa (Mar 26, 2011)

wow, one of the best pic stories on the board. 
stunning guitar and artworks


----------



## buffa d (Mar 26, 2011)

Hell, a daemoness' starting price is almost the same as a carvin dc727 around here!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 26, 2011)

It's not my thing aesthetically. It is the OP's, though, and that's what really counts - beautiful craftsmanship and it isn't hard to see why Lewk's over the moon with it. Congrats on your dream axe!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 26, 2011)

That came out really nice


----------



## quaned (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats awesome mate!

HNGD!

The first picture really tripped me out 

Pray for Japan


----------



## SamSam (Mar 27, 2011)

Fucking waar!!! Looks fantastic! I think I would have gone with a White quilt personally nut it looks badass. Mine should be starting up soon. I really need to finalise my build details...


----------



## stryker1800 (Mar 27, 2011)

Fist of the North star for the fucking win!


----------



## marbledbeef (Mar 27, 2011)

Finally finished! I've been watching the build process, must have felt like an eternity for you? Congrats man!


----------



## jsousa (Mar 27, 2011)

Unreal! I will be ordering a Daemoness next year hopefully.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 27, 2011)

no matter how much money you got that guitar for, you got an amazing deal and paid far too little.

If I had that I'd burn all my other ones.


----------



## sonofabias (Mar 27, 2011)

What a unique work of art ! If I didn't have my sites set on Ken Smith building a custom 7 , which he finally agreed to do after begging him for almost 15 years , I would consider a Daemoness ! What can I say , your guitar has a lot if us dreaming . Congrats , clips please .


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 27, 2011)

What...... the...... fuck.......is.......that??? WOW. That is totally insane and I love it!!!! The finish is amazing. Bet it plays like butter!


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 27, 2011)

Drool


----------



## narad (Mar 27, 2011)

Wait until you're hands-on man - I am seriously impressed & enjoying mine!


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 27, 2011)

My word, that is an unreal guitar.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Mar 27, 2011)

How much do Daemoness average for?


----------



## Cybin (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Jet9 (Mar 27, 2011)

Not a huge fan of the design, but I've got to admit it's amazingly done.

Congrats man, happy NGD


----------



## german7 (Mar 27, 2011)

haha too much beautiness for my eyes...really really insane


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm literally speechless...


----------



## kruneh (Mar 28, 2011)

Very cool concept and an outstanding result


----------



## kris_jammage (Mar 28, 2011)

My mind is blown. Seriously well done!


----------



## Gibsonist666 (Mar 28, 2011)

love it the body looks like it was carved from ice


----------



## Jzbass25 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow the color on the body, what is that? Its so great


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 29, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> The inlay work on that is just fucking epic





The Armada said:


> Jesus fucking Christ the craftsmanship...



Words right out of my mouth


----------



## Trembulant (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't post here but have to say that is an awesome build. Don't know jack about anime but still that is a work of art. I really like how the trans white over the maple looks like a sick skin over a beast carcass or something, looks really gruesome. It really is too nice to play lol. Grats.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 29, 2011)

Holy fuck. :| His inlay work just keeps getting more stunning.


----------



## Severance (Mar 29, 2011)

Guitar is sexy as hell but it reminds me of a goldfish cracker.


----------



## georg_f (Mar 29, 2011)

some of the best inlays evaaaaarrr!


----------



## Lewk (Apr 2, 2011)

Christ on a bike this guitar is something else...


----------



## Maggai (Apr 3, 2011)

That guitar is so unique. Truly one of a kind, and that is so cool! I usually hate gold hardware, but here it kinda fits for once.


----------



## Nile (Apr 4, 2011)

ungodly!


----------



## Rook (Apr 14, 2011)

HHOOOOOLLLLYYYYY SSHHHHIIIIITTTTT



*orders Daemoness* 

I'm late to the party, but holy mother of god, this deserves a bump...


----------



## sh4z (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 14, 2011)

I love you.


----------



## Khoi (Apr 19, 2011)

oh my god that neck is amazing! He does amazing work, any insight on what he used to make that fret inlay/art? Is it sealed or engraved?


----------



## Defi (Apr 20, 2011)

Elijah said:


> That shape really isn't for me, but that is some seriously sick inlay work!


+1

Really dig the gold frets/maple board combo. I could see the shape growing on me.... if I saw it IRL


----------



## Andrew11 (Apr 20, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is cool


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Apr 20, 2011)

Jesus..... Everything about this guitar is amazing!
I love the body style and the trans white finish. Epic, dude... Simply Epic.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 20, 2011)

OP's post is a fine example of high quality guitar porn.


----------



## Lewk (Apr 21, 2011)

Khoi said:


> oh my god that neck is amazing! He does amazing work, any insight on what he used to make that fret inlay/art? Is it sealed or engraved?



It's all inlaid using brass,iron,mop iirc - might be more details in the build thread I can't remember.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 21, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!

That is hands down one of the nicest guitars i have ever seen!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 21, 2011)

That detail is immaculate, nice guitar my friend.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Apr 23, 2011)

Do you like comic books/mangas?


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 23, 2011)

It is so Beautiful. I heard of that Manga that is on the inlays and background. What is it and how is the manga anyway. Always great to see an Otaku with a 7


----------



## Lewk (Apr 24, 2011)

I had to Google Otaku 

I'll just copy/paste what Dylan said on Facebook about 'Hokuto No Ken' 

_This guitar speaks for itself, so there isn't much more I can say about it specifically. But can I just say there are some people out there who have been dismissive of Hokuto No Ken, passing it off as just some manga, or even worse a cartoon. HNK is probably the greatest creative study of the human condition to occur in the 20th century. It is pure art and imagination that had the insight to look into the darkest and brightest elements of human existence and survival and pull them apart like a child first studying a dead animal or broken mechanism. Every human emotion is studied via the medium of post apocalyptic superhuman martial artists and their suffering... WATCH. HNK. NOW._


----------



## Lewk (May 24, 2011)

Feel like uploading a small clip of the guitar in action - teaser from the HNK theme I'm having a laugh covering

http://soundcloud.com/lewrkop/ai-wo-torimodose-you-wa-shock

 not EQ'd, recording on a shoestring budget etc etc...


----------



## Winspear (May 24, 2011)

Sounds lovely!


----------



## Lewk (May 24, 2011)

Ta. Uploaded a longer clip now


----------



## theicon2125 (May 24, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> How much do Daemoness average for?



I think its one of those things that if you have to ask, you cant afford it.  I honestly dont want to know how much this guitar costs.


----------



## Knyas (May 24, 2011)

theicon2125 said:


> I think its one of those things that if you have to ask, you cant afford it.  I honestly dont want to know how much this guitar costs.



Not to mention the fact he's got 'Student' in his name 
I know his pain though, I'm in the same situation


----------



## Alberto7 (May 25, 2011)

^ Dylan has some of the best and most competitive prices that I've seen in the custom guitar market. Granted, they're not really what you'd call 'cheap', but they're certainly not super expensive. Then again, prices will vary considerably from one custom design to another.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 25, 2011)

i am speechless...


----------

